# 1981 Bedford CF Diesel Gearbox



## Chrissy (May 9, 2009)

Hi EV1 

Anyone got one of these spare please   Or does anyone know where I might get one.

Apparently ours is Kna****ed @ 1st and reverse.

Ta muchly
Chrissy

---------
Love and life are both really easy if you work really hard at them


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> Hi EV1
> 
> Anyone got one of these spare please   Or does anyone know where I might get one.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a synchromesh problem ?

In terms of getting a solution, I believe there is a Classic camping club for the older motorhomes,Also you may find a Bedford Owners Club ? if you google.

Perhaps going forwards a good idea when a vehicle is getting on a bit, You normally like here find somebody that knows the answer.

I have a 1977 and 1955 motorbikes also a 1985 Land Rover, and that has been my experience.

Sorry I cant be more specific

Channa


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 9, 2009)

Google Bedford parts they may be able to help or if Mandrake is around he may have some tips.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 9, 2009)

Vauxhall Car Parts BEDFORD CF
BEDFORD CF MANUAL GEARBOX GEAR BOX on eBay, also, Bedford, Classic Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 14-May-09 23:38:37 BST)
there you go, do check in the e bay one that it is the correct type.

Simon


----------



## suterman (May 9, 2009)

might be worth having the linkage looked at before you go getting another box, it may be worn perhaps?


----------



## scott_c (May 9, 2009)

Bedford CF owners club can be found here CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF. A very knowledgeable and helpful bunch.

And try here for spares, he specailises in breaking CF's and has just about everything you could need.

Adrian Bailey Classics
Unit 1/1A Thornton grove works
Thornton Grove
Whingate
Leeds
LS12 3JB
Tel: 0113 2634288

Scott (CF Autosleeper owner )


----------



## Chrissy (May 11, 2009)

BedfordMJ said:


> Vauxhall Car Parts BEDFORD CF
> BEDFORD CF MANUAL GEARBOX GEAR BOX on eBay, also, Bedford, Classic Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 14-May-09 23:38:37 BST)
> there you go, do check in the e bay one that it is the correct type.
> 
> Simon


Wow, thanks so much - would have missed this one - been trying but was having a lul as nothing had been coming up - we are contacting the seller this morning to find out if a diesel - thanks again Simon
Christine


----------



## Chrissy (May 11, 2009)

scott_c said:


> Bedford CF owners club can be found here CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF. A very knowledgeable and helpful bunch.
> 
> And try here for spares, he specailises in breaking CF's and has just about everything you could need.
> 
> ...


Thanks V V much Scott - will try this guy this week. V V useful contact details.
Thanks
Christine


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 11, 2009)

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Chrissy (May 12, 2009)

*Decisions Decisions*

Well - thanks for the help so far

FYI hubby is a mechanic (and MOT tester) - his boss told him yesterday (older and wiser) that he could use a petrol gearbox with some "tweaking" of the fuel pump

The one on ebay is for a petrol engine - so could be a solution - good price as well - thanks.

However, through CF club found one in Winchester (about 250 miles away ) with an overdrive and propshaft - again petrol and much much more expensive but am told with the overdrive it is a better option and will give a bit more speed and considerably less noise and will not wear out engine so much.

I am currently sourcing a courier but they are coming in at £65 to £120 plus VAT - have one more option that might be OK.

Hubby took gearbox apart yesterday  and the teeth are broken in parts on the reverse cog and he thinks that it is some of these pieces that are making first gear noisy.  It woudl appear that the linkage has not been pushing the reverse gear fully in to position.

I hope this post helps others in the future.

Thanks for all your comments and assistance


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 12, 2009)

try this number 01132634288 ,he has all the spares you can ever wish for for bedfords not the cheapest guy around but if he aint got it no body will have also try the bedford cf web site also,  CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the ...


----------

